# O2 Register New Phone - Claim Call Credit



## allthedoyles (15 Feb 2009)

Just registered a new mobile with the O2 Network.

Just look at what you get when you register :

50 cent applied immediately
€ 5 per month BUT you must top up by € 20 each month to receive this call credit .
What a miserable reward for purchasing a new phone !



Anyone know which network provides the most call credit ( in the quickest possible time ) when you register a new phone ?

I mean 50 cent now and € 5 next month is worthless to me AND O2 won't even give me the €5 unless I top-up by €20 each month


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2009)

I know Meteor changed their €80 immediate credit into €10 installments with a €20 top up monthly some time ago.


----------

